# Not New, Just Very Old!



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I thought since i've been away for quite some time I should really introduce myself again 

Hello!! You can call me Willow. Pleased to see old friends and happy to make new!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Got mousies?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I do! After over 3 years without!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I am now houseless, spouseless and mouseless.

I look at pictures now; my last remaining mooskie died two days before Christmas at the ripe old age of 2 1/2 years.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww i'm sorry moustress!! I hope things improve for you. I was in a bad place a few years ago (one of the reasons I left here) but now things are better than ever! There is always hope.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I spent much of the summer rehoming as many of my more exotic types out to other breeders. I can probably recover starter stock when I'm in a better space for it. That may take awhile, but I'm not letting anyone, including my support team, rush me into anything until I am ready.


----------

